# Recording space estimate



## hunter69 (Feb 9, 2002)

Is there a list somewhere for what people are showing for recording time?
1TB
2TB
3TB
4TB?

I also know it is too early to tell, but as the larger drives start to fill is it expected to slow down like the series 2 did?


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm showing 490 hours HD with 4TB.

I've seen someone say 243 hours HD with 2TB.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Kremlar said:


> I'm showing 490 hours HD with 4TB.


Your drive isn't being fully utilized. My 3TB Roamio Pro shows 476 hours. And my 500GB Roamio OTA shows 75 hours, which is the same as TiVo advertises for the 500GB Bolt.

So either the calculation maxes out at some point or you're not using the full 4TB of your drive. You should be showing something like 640 hours.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Your drive isn't being fully utilized. My 3TB Roamio Pro shows 476 hours. And my 500GB Roamio OTA shows 75 hours, which is the same as TiVo advertises for the 500GB Bolt.
> 
> So either the calculation maxes out at some point or you're not using the full 4TB of your drive. You should be showing something like 640 hours.


My 500GB Bolt is showing "up to 58 HD hours" recording capacity in the system information.

Seems like all the drive sizes are showing less than expected capacity.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

eric102 said:


> My 500GB Bolt is showing "up to 58 HD hours" recording capacity in the system information.
> 
> Seems like all the drive sizes are showing less than expected capacity.


That's weird. Perhaps some sort of software bug? They advertise it as 75 hours on their website.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> Your drive isn't being fully utilized. My 3TB Roamio Pro shows 476 hours. And my 500GB Roamio OTA shows 75 hours, which is the same as TiVo advertises for the 500GB Bolt.
> 
> So either the calculation maxes out at some point or you're not using the full 4TB of your drive. You should be showing something like 640 hours.


I understand it doesn't line up with the Roamios, but if you look at the other Bolt reports they all fall in line. Either Bolt is estimating differently, or reserving disk space for something, or something else is going on, but the ratio seems to be the same no matter what capacity Bolt someone has.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I didn't realize that. I saw them advertising 75 hours and assumed that's what it said in system info.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Bolts are reserving 20% of the drive for some reason, regardless of size.

Don't know what that's about. Let the speculation begin.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Bolts are reserving 20% of the drive for some reason, regardless of size. Don't know what that's about. Let the speculation begin.


Like I said, cloud TV service storage! 

Could it be calculating based on recording H.265 4K/UHD video, since that's what they say it can (eventually) do?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yep, the 1TB Bolt shows 120 hours. 

Hmmm... BigJim is right it seems to equate to exactly 20% of the drive. I wonder why they would do that? Maybe the live buffers are accounting for the potential bitrate of 4K?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Yep, the 1TB Bolt shows 120 hours. Hmmm... BigJim is right it seems to equate to exactly 20% of the drive. I wonder why they would do that? Maybe the live buffers are accounting for the potential bitrate of 4K?


Yeah, that's what it was wondering, above.


----------

